# supremely gassy 9 month old - only at night. Need help. No sleep going on here



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

So my nine month old is extremely gassy. But only at night. He never fully wakes up but squirms and screams literally about every three minutes. All night long. I am on a very restricted diet to help him. He is exclusively breastfed and has had no foods. Is there something - some sort of drops, tea, something! - that I can take or give to him to help him? We are getting no sleep here! During the day he is fine and happy. I do not know what it is and I am hoping he will outgrow it, but in the meantime, any help would be appreciated!!!

I have tried gripe water but it doesn't seem to help and he hates the taste....


----------



## SpuglyRoo (Aug 1, 2008)

I had that all of a sudden start happening when DD was 5 months, it turns out that because her schedule had changed to when she was ready for a nap at the same time her brother was, I would put him down and then lay down with her to nurse to sleep. The fact that she was nursing laying down was giving her more gas then if we were sitting up, and it was presenting as nighttime gas. I didn't think it would be a problem because I nurse her that way at night but apparently the gas doesn't bother her during the day from night nursing. As soon as we stopped nursing laying down during the day it stopped. So what I'm saying is, could it be the way you are nursing? Do you have a forceful letdown so baby is gulping?


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

of course i have forceful let down! and we do nurse laying down at night, which he refuses to do when he is awake! (he never falls asleep nursing...). During the day he only likes to nurse in the cradle position so his head is way higher...

Oh if this is it I am in a real sorry state! We cosleep so he just latches on at night..a lot! i wonder if I drank some fennel tea if it would help...


----------



## newsolarmomma2 (Jan 6, 2011)

My son was gas master, but 3 things I tried that helped:

1) Anti gas drops. Semithicone is the main ingredient, ere are many brands. If you aren't anti Wal Mart, their Equate brand is $2, otherwise they run about $9. Taste is sweet, not like gripe water which my baby also hated. It does help, but isn't a cure all.

2) I found a position to hold him that I colloquially call the "burpy- farty position"







I sit him on my left leg sideways, facing my right leg, then lean him over my right arm while massaging his back with the left. we snuggle like this until gas comes out. It takes 10 min, but really helps, especially at night.

3) If all else fails, my husbands discovery was to sit on the bed, flip baby upside down with babys head between your legs, facing out, and bend baby into a sitting like position, with legs out and spread a little. I know, it sounds crazy, but it makes the farts RIP, and if you have a crabby, gassy baby, this is a sweet sound. Any variation also works, but this is the go to in desperate times- like when its 3am and he's on a tear!!!!!!

sometimes the stupid things you do when you are out of ideas really do work!


----------



## angela67j (Jan 27, 2011)

Chamomile tea? Fennel tea? Might help. I used the colic calm gripe water for my lo with similar problems and an amber necklace.


----------

